# Macro Lens Update



## Whaler (Jun 22, 2011)

These are some more pictures taken today with the Sigma 50mm macro on a Nikon D70.
All were taken hand held, full auto and the day is overcast. I think this gives a better representation of what the lens will do.
The fit, feel and finish of the lens is superb. The function on the camera is right on with my other Nikon lenses.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 22, 2011)

The beutiful pink ones are peonies.  We had about 30 bushes of them when I was growing up, we sold them for Memorial Day.


----------



## tomhooper (Jul 1, 2011)

Not sure what your shooting data is, but if you will squeeze down on your aperture, you'll get more DOF focus.  I normally shoot a lot of very close insect macro and usually start at f/11 and 1/250 sec at ISO 200.  That is with a flash though so you may have to adjust from there.


----------

